# Why are So Many Furries Homosexual?



## Don't Tread on Me (Feb 15, 2021)

It is astonishing how many furries are queer. And yes, I know. Furries are also into vore, scat, diaper shit, cuckoldry, and every other god-forsaken idea that man can come up with. But you would think at least a few of them would like chicks without needing to stick a dick on them. Ditto on female furries, who not only act like proud lesbians but seem to be avid man-haters.


----------



## The Jumping Dwarf (Feb 15, 2021)

Because being a furry is gay.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Feb 15, 2021)

The most common term I've heard for these types of people is Jailhouse Gay.


----------



## Not Really Here (Feb 15, 2021)

Don't Tread on Me said:


> It is astonishing how many furries are queer. And yes, I know. Furries are also into vore, scat, diaper shit, cuckoldry, and every other god-forsaken idea that man can come up with. But you would think at least a few of them would like chicks without needing to stick a dick on them. Ditto on female furries, who not only act like proud lesbians but seem to be avid man-haters.


When was the last time you saw a male furry that didn't look like a butterball or a creeper?
When was the last time you saw an attractiveish female into men look at a burka and say 'only a slut would wear that.'


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 15, 2021)

Poll's broken, can't pick all of the above


----------



## NerdShamer (Feb 15, 2021)

You must be new to the internet.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 15, 2021)

It's easier to groom little boys


----------



## Nom Carver (Feb 15, 2021)

Most sexual deviancy is caused on some level by sex/porn addiction. That's really about it, these people are sex addicted degenerates, hence why they continue degenerating to worse and worse levels. There are exceptions, of course. Things like zoophilia and pedophilia can simply be caused by mental illness, and there are perfectly sexually healthy gay people that aren't complete degenerates, but for the most part porn addiction is the connecting factor in most furries, and especially gay ones.


----------



## Don't Tread on Me (Feb 15, 2021)

Nom Carver said:


> Most sexual deviancy is caused on some level by sex/porn addiction. That's really about it, these people are sex addicted degenerates, hence why they continue degenerating to worse and worse levels. There are exceptions, of course. Things like zoophilia and pedophilia can simply be caused by mental illness, and there are perfectly sexually healthy gay people that aren't complete degenerates, but for the most part porn addiction is the connecting factor in most furries, and especially gay ones.


That's an interesting idea. So, then, why is it that gay men seem to be affected more by sex/porn addiction than straight men?


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 15, 2021)

Don't Tread on Me said:


> That's an interesting idea. So, then, why is it that gay men seem to be affected more by sex/porn addiction than straight men?


More dudes to be around.


----------



## Nom Carver (Feb 15, 2021)

Don't Tread on Me said:


> That's an interesting idea. So, then, why is it that gay men seem to be affected more by sex/porn addiction than straight men?


Chicken *before* the egg, here. There's been a decent few studies looking at if porn addiction can cause people to 'discover' they're gay, which is the theory I'm running with. Of course, as I said- There are a good few people who are gay and perfectly sexually healthy, so there might be nothing to the theory.


----------



## NerdShamer (Feb 15, 2021)

Don't Tread on Me said:


> That's an interesting idea. So, then, why is it that gay men seem to be affected more by sex/porn addiction than straight men?


Because they don't have to worry about potential pregnancies.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Feb 16, 2021)

Because men are easier to lay than girls probably. And they're struggling to begin with


----------



## Canaan (Feb 16, 2021)

because identifying with fetishes defines people's entire personalities so they can attach whatever they want to it, also generally imagining yourself as a persona during sexual situations deattaches a person more with reality so they have more of a chance to be in the degenerate groups (essentially how trans people became a thing)


----------



## Syaoran Li (Feb 16, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> The most common term I've heard for these types of people is Jailhouse Gay.



Nah, that was a 90's meme that doesn't make sense once you really start to think about it. Otherwise you'd be seeing similar levels of jailhouse homosexuality among Trekkies and Marvel/DC fans back in the day.

IIRC, it's because the earliest members of the furry fandom tended to be gay men in the 1970's and 1980's in the countercultural and geek scenes in Northern California.

There was a guy named Mark Merlino who more or less started the furry scene as we know it today and he actively cross-promoted the furry fandom within the gay male fetish scene at the time. So, it was always full of gays from the get-go and it just became self-perpetual after a certain point.


----------



## Joe Swanson (Feb 16, 2021)

Sexual Degeneracy begets Sexual Degeneracy


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 16, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> The most common term I've heard for these types of people is Jailhouse Gay.


I think in some ways trannymaxxing and general trannyness are replacing this.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Feb 16, 2021)

Don't Tread on Me said:


> It is astonishing how many furries are queer. And yes, I know. Furries are also into vore, scat, diaper shit, cuckoldry, and every other god-forsaken idea that man can come up with. But you would think at least a few of them would like chicks without needing to stick a dick on them. Ditto on female furries, who not only act like proud lesbians but seem to be avid man-haters.


That is a very degenerated opinion as well, once the DSM-II considered homosexuality as one form of paraphilia, a perversion towards lusting after objects, situations, fantasies, behaviors, or specific individuals in your life.  So it goes that correctly describing homosexuality as fantasy fulfillment rather than same sex-organ attraction answers your question.

The need for wish-fulfillment, and dressing up as a furry are not so different.  Luckily psychology 'corrected' itself and today's queer furries lack any rational understanding by the wider public, otherwise counterarguments could be made against their existence!

Additionally in DSM-5, any personality disorder diagnosis must meet the following criteria:

An enduring pattern of inner experience and behavior that deviates markedly from the expectations of the individual's culture. This pattern is manifested in two (or more) of the following areas:
Cognition (i.e., ways of perceiving and interpreting self, other people, and events).
Affectivity (i.e., the range, intensity, lability, and appropriateness of emotional response).
Interpersonal functioning.
Impulse control.

The enduring pattern is inflexible and pervasive across a broad range of personal and social situations.
The enduring pattern leads to clinically significant distress or impairment in social, occupational, or other important areas of functioning.
The pattern is stable and of long duration, and its onset can be traced back at least to adolescence or early adulthood.
The enduring pattern is not better explained as a manifestation or consequence of another mental disorder.
The enduring pattern is not attributable to the physiological effects of a substance (e.g., a drug of abuse, a medication) or another medical condition (e.g., head trauma).
Likely had psychology not come under 'proper' homosexual advocates Homosexuality would be known as homosexual personality disorder probably under the B cluster.  Given that they are all characterized by emotional dysregulation, impulsivity, and frequent interpersonal conflicts. Likely as the internet took over society it would be renamed and feature non-body-dysmorphic transgendered, the furries, and all the other "Wish fulfillment" sexual dysfunctions.

Good thing we know so much better now


----------



## KingElizabeth (Feb 16, 2021)

Furries are a fetish.
Faggots have no sexual inhibitions and in a sizeable chunk everyone who wants to coom all day gravitate towards gays. Gays will deliver, give you all the coom you want.
Put the two together, and you get what you get.
Meanwhile females are busy climbing the social and wealth ladder, and would rather fantasize about getting raped by Tyrone's extra large double whopper than some fat, smelly neckbeard who is into matted fur and soiled diapers.
Mind you this can be observed in many circles/communities/interests/what have you, not only furries. See: Trannies.


----------



## scathefire (Feb 16, 2021)

This is true and because of this, oftentimes when you make fun of or criticize furries, they all jump on you and say "YOU ARE EXPRESSING HATRED FOR THE LGBTXYZ COMMUNITY!!111!!!1!!1!1!!11!1!" Isn't it kind of unflattering towards gay people to equate them with people who rape animals?


----------



## Knojkamarangasan_#4 (Mar 3, 2021)

Autism and a severe lack of females.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Mar 3, 2021)

Gay people really like Disney cartoons and if you get Gay plus autism then you get furfags.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Mar 3, 2021)

Why are degenerates doing degenerate things? Seems obvious does it not?


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Mar 3, 2021)

Because they're mentally ill


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Mar 3, 2021)

weren't many of them sexually abused as children? that would explain a few things.

also autism can make you gay.


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Mar 3, 2021)

I think the gay to straight ratio is thinning out. Furries were originally created by outcasts who liked Anthromorphic characters many faggots were outcasts and probably still feel they are; hence they gravitate to it. I'd bet you got the same shit in Trekians and other nerd culture crap...I take that back, nerd culture is just for creeps who like pixelated breasts; disregard.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Mar 25, 2021)

back in the 2000's ealty 2010s not a lot of women were into furry and by extension geek culture. the fandom was such a sausage fest of course it attracted the gays. As women got more into the internet and geek culture more of them got into the furry side, granted that's not a good thing since a majority of women involved with the fandom are dangerhairs, thots, lezbos, fat chicks or just plain unlikeable.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Mar 25, 2021)

horrorfan89 said:


> back in the 2000's ealty 2010s not a lot of women were into furry and by extension geek culture. the fandom was such a sausage fest of course it attracted the gays. As women got more into the internet and geek culture more of them got into the furry side, granted that's not a good thing since a majority of women involved with the fandom are dangerhairs, thots, lezbos, fat chicks or just plain unlikeable.



Eh, the whole "jailhouse gay" explanation for the large amount of gays in the furry scene falls apart when you compare it to other geeky fandoms that were male-dominated that had a much lower ratio.

Most of it had to do with one of the early high-profile furries by the name of Mark Merlino being both openly gay and actively trying to merge the furry scene with the gay fetish scene when the fandom was in its formative years in the 70's and 80's.

Now furries are more riddled with troons and wokesters because it's seen as a stereotypically gay scene. If anything, I'd say there were more straight furries in the 2000's (that weren't trannies) than there are now


----------



## Grand Wizard Wakka (Mar 26, 2021)

Being affected by one mental disorder increases the risk of developing another.


----------



## Retarded Forever (Mar 26, 2021)

They can't get laid so they want to become a women.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Mar 28, 2021)

These people consume so much pornography that they get desensitized to more normal porn, and end up getting into more and more degenerate fetishes to seek that next coom. Being into gay porn is merely one of the many things they end up getting into.

Combine that with the fact that claiming to be gay gets them showered with praise in the furfag community, and that the furry fandom is almost entirely men.


----------



## Miles (Mar 28, 2021)

These furries should just stay in Afghanistan and have goat gangbangs with their Middle Eastern friends.


----------



## Brahma (Mar 28, 2021)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> Because they're mentally ill





Grand Wizard Wakka said:


> Being affected by one mental disorder increases the risk of developing another.





			https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamapsychiatry/fullarticle/2720421
		


"Exploring Comorbidity Within Mental Disorders Among a Danish National Population"

"This population-based cohort study of 5 940 778 individuals, followed up for 83.9 million person-years, found that comorbidity within mental disorders was pervasive (there was an increased risk of developing all other mental disorders after an index mental disorder) and that the risk of developing comorbidity was most prominent in the first year after the onset of a mental disorder; however, the increased risk persisted over at least 15 years."


----------



## Blake Chortles (Mar 28, 2021)

Perversions stack on eachother.


----------



## Unpaid Emotional Labourer (Mar 28, 2021)

They’re not gay, they’re indiscriminate. They’re degenerates who don’t have or respect boundaries, which is why they’ll fuck a kid, an octogenerian, another dude, a dog, and probably a dead body if they have the opportunity.


----------



## Alkaline Cab (Mar 29, 2021)

Gay people are often outcasted by society, or at least don't fit in as well. 
Furries are societal outcasts.
The conclusion is obvious.

(Alternatively, people who are gay are more active in LGBT communities if they are outcasted)


----------



## Just Dont (Mar 29, 2021)

Is the same for transgenders being pedophiles: Their own psychological frame of mind can't recognize normal sexuality and they have a compulsory need to deviate from what is normal.

Like the poll said: degenerates will always find new ways to be more degenerates.


----------



## Loona (Mar 29, 2021)

Gays get treated weird by normal people -> find groups of people that are more accepting and stay there.

I feel like the tide is turning. I'm starting to see more and more furries become genderspecials (mostly transgender and nonbinary, but there are also more fringe stuff too).


----------



## Dr. Troon Lagoon (Mar 30, 2021)

Haim Arlosoroff said:


> Additionally in DSM-5, any personality disorder diagnosis must meet the following criteria:
> 
> An enduring pattern of inner experience and behavior that deviates markedly from the expectations of the individual's culture. This pattern is manifested in two (or more) of the following areas:
> Cognition (i.e., ways of perceiving and interpreting self, other people, and events).
> ...


*The enduring pattern leads to clinically significant distress or impairment in social, occupational, or other important areas of functioning.*
With Personality disorders the dysfunction stems from the individuals behavior which usually remains  incorrigible and is persistent even with an accommodating environment. Switching from over aversion and hostility towards gay individuals renders this criteria mute.

*The pattern is stable and of long duration, and its onset can be traced back at least to adolescence or early adulthood.*
So is heterosexuality, pretty much "born this way". May I recommend The End of Gender as a primer into the field of Sexology? It is a variation largely as functional/dysfunctional as their heterosexual peers. 

*The enduring pattern is not better explained as a manifestation or consequence of another mental disorder.*
See works within the field of sexology, they do not significantly differ in mental comorbidity from heterosexuals peers or the difference is small enough that other factors such as a hostile social environment should be taken into further multivariate analysis.

Transgender on the other hand attract significant more psychiatric co-morbidity, which the advocates desperately try associate to environmental challenges by means of piggybacking of studies on homosexuality.



From The Uncanny Valley said:


> More dudes to be around.





Fagatron said:


> Because men are easier to lay than girls probably. And they're struggling to begin with



Not too far off the mark gentlemen/ladies, almost. Contrary to the popular notion gay men are not hypersexual when compared to their hetero peers, they both have a high sex drive and a proclivity for paraphilias/fetishes.
Heterosexual men however face a asymmetrical relationship with women in that females usually have a lower sex drive, less proclivity for paraphilias but more pronounced towards masochistic interests, which level them outs as most men do value their long term relationship and therefore curb themselves, at least in the public domain.

Homosexual relations are more symmetrical, gay men are pretty much two peas in a pod. They have less hang ups/lower thresholds on the outset to express their sexual desires towards one another and even being able to enjoy it together which lowers the threshold for accommodation by  either partner. They also view the act of sex a lot more casually, as a recreative activity separate from love (not unlike men overall) and stable couples actually permit one another to be promiscuous with others as long as it is about sex and not love towards the third party in question.

So yes in a way "degeneracy begets degeneracy" if both are into it, as it takes two to tango. Multiply this to a demographic that is more sex positive et voila!
And women are in way "socialising/civilizing" cock blockers.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Mar 30, 2021)

Dr. Troon Lagoon said:


> *The enduring pattern leads to clinically significant distress or impairment in social, occupational, or other important areas of functioning.*
> With Personality disorders the dysfunction stems from the individuals behavior which usually remains incorrigible and is persistent even with an accommodating environment. Switching from over aversion and hostility towards gay individuals renders this criteria mute.
> 
> *The pattern is stable and of long duration, and its onset can be traced back at least to adolescence or early adulthood.*
> ...


The truth is when it comes to the psychology of gays, I don't think of them as being of a single group.

There is absolutely, and you will never convince me otherwise, a large portion (lets say 10-40%) who fetishized their abuse at the hands of an older man with authority over them whether it was the Church, Schooling, or family members.  It is at least as big as among non-western women growing up, and we're not dealing with it because we won't separate the issue from homosexuality or non-western cultures.  I support dealing with it in a way that does not hurt the larger homosexual community, but I do see it as a different group than other homosexuals (to the point that someone can be both, or either potentially leading to a paraphilia in an otherwise straight-identifying man).

There are sexoholics who present as gay because that is who will mostly closely conform to their high rate of sex, if women enjoyed giving the gift anonymously in a public toilet then they would be happily bisexual.  In fact they would probably consider homosexuality to be gross because they wouldn't need it anymore.  I think this group is the largest supporter of the _disgust the straights_ movement that took loud and proud stances against a largely hostile society in order to promote inclusion and pumped it so full of poz it literally is the modern Parades of Prideful Sin that we see in San Francisco where gay rights don't need to be fought.  The rainbow is just a weapon because these people seem to deeply hate themselves (like something is wrong underneath a portion of their reasoning), the rainbow exists because it has a negative reaction, and if it did not then it wouldn't be used.  Symbols and Identities are for attacking alone.

Bears must be the most homonationalist, white musclebears that exclude chubby men because their fat acceptance is a weakness are probably a distinct group that will continue to promote a strange hyper-masculinity mostly based on being the opposite of a himbo twink more than some perversion of the female unconscious definition of masculine.  They, bears & twinks, oddly seem to most conform to the feminist attacks of masculinity like before and after stills, that feminists argue over.  Straight men find the form of hyper-masculinity in musclebears & feminist screeds unnerving like a small child afraid of clowns.

There are of course many more subgroups, and I would be here all day if I tried to argue the different groups into the labels of genetic expression versus social construct when the truth is it will always be a matter of percentage of each.

In the end, I just don't think that gays and straights will ever know the level of unconscious detail to not just label the other's sexuality as a paraphilia.  Evolution just throws shit against the wall, balls are mutilated ovaries & the clits are vestigial dick heads.  Gays aren't culled naturally during the downfall of civilization (although the amount changes I believe, I think the sexoholics switch back to straight due to small supply of opportunity regardless) nor are gays entirely disappearing during the basic sustenance early periods of civilizations so I'm willing to see an evolutionary reasoning behind them but I do think population density hits a point where it flips a middling population to homosexual when in earlier periods an identical man would probably be straight and breed.



Dr. Troon Lagoon said:


> Not too far off the mark gentlemen/ladies, almost. Contrary to the popular notion gay men are not hypersexual when compared to their hetero peers, they both have a high sex drive and a proclivity for paraphilias/fetishes.
> Heterosexual men however face a asymmetrical relationship with women in that females usually have a lower sex drive, less proclivity for paraphilias but more pronounced towards masochistic interests, which level them outs as most men do value their long term relationship and therefore curb themselves, at least in the public domain.
> 
> Homosexual relations are more symmetrical, gay men are pretty much two peas in a pod. They have less hang ups/lower thresholds on the outset to express their sexual desires towards one another and even being able to enjoy it together which lowers the threshold for accommodation by either partner. They also view the act of sex a lot more casually, as a recreative activity separate from love (not unlike men overall) and stable couples actually permit one another to be promiscuous with others as long as it is about sex and not love towards the third party in question.
> ...


No, the higher sexual expression is entirely a fault of men.  If women outpaces men, then lesbians would outpace gays by a larger amount because of the same reasoning.  If women want it once a week and men seven, then gays will fuck seven days and straight men never to several depending on their romantic abilities.  There probably are evolutionary expressions of women who would engage in love on a public toilet, and they are culled without breeding every time by their own choices.  Women cannot afford to engage in degeneracy like men and be fertile, so one of the few codes of femininity is excessive cleanliness because the genetics of the women alive today all had ancestors who picked the right level of neurotic cleanliness.  The degenerate women were sterile or their children were.  Probably because the children never made it.

Homosexual degeneracy is entirely masculine degeneracy.  Gays just express what straight men romantically try to hide.  I only wish it were true in the modern women, they all seem to let it all hang out to the point that I don't see the same difference between the LGBs & the Ts among women.  So long as they breed, women can always find a man who will put up with their crazy or their body.  Although today's white women aren't breeding so we're seeing today what _is_ over the line.


----------



## Dr. Troon Lagoon (Mar 30, 2021)

Haim Arlosoroff said:


> No, the higher sexual expression is entirely a fault of men. If women outpaces men, then lesbians would outpace gays by a larger amount because of the same reasoning.


I never argued otherwise, and was rather particular about the point of women being more moderate in their sexual drive than men.


Haim Arlosoroff said:


> Homosexual degeneracy is entirely masculine degeneracy. Gays just express what straight men romantically try to hide.


Which was also my point. The women are  on average the moderator in Heterosexual relations, lesbians are not as prolific as gay men in their sexual activity and promiscuity.


Haim Arlosoroff said:


> There is absolutely, and you will never convince me otherwise, a large portion (lets say 10-40%) who fetishized their abuse at the hands of an older man with authority over them whether it was the Church, Schooling, or family members.


It would be a reasonably educated guess to suspect that it may be coping mechanism to deal with such an event. On the other hand coming to terms with ones homosexuality in usually a rather covert affair and such relations tend to form because older homosexuals may be guiding peers, that does not mean that such asymmetrical relationship dynamics are safe from exploitation of minors by the older party. However I am also cognizant of having often observed gay relationships with sometimes rather crass age gaps. 


Haim Arlosoroff said:


> Women cannot afford to engage in degeneracy like men and be fertile, so one of the few codes of femininity is excessive cleanliness because the genetics of the women alive today all had ancestors who picked the right level of neurotic cleanliness.


Also very true, so in situations where women cannot be coerced into sex and get to choose, they are indeed very picky (Tinder is a casino for gullible men, women have their pickings) Similarly, jealousy from men is theorized to stem from the fact that when it comes to pregnancy the female knows at least knows it is hers, but men should be weary of cuckoldry. It is also why babies at birth very strikingly resemble their father, probably in order to keep the dad around with vested interest. 


Haim Arlosoroff said:


> The truth is when it comes to the psychology of gays, I don't think of them as being of a single group.


How interesting, neither do I.

Sex comes in two flavours, sexual orientation gravitates between exclusive heterosexuality and exclusive homosexuality and gendered behaviour between feminine and masculine, whereby many traits overlap, but on the overall balance of things are more often found in one sex or the other. Research strongly suggests that "butch" behaviour by women is associated with antenatal androgen exposure (see 2D4D finger ratio and otoacoustic clicks in Lesbians), whereby a different yet unknown mechanism applies to homosexuality in men (they are not exposed to less androgens antenatally than their heterosexual peers, see studies on 2D4D finger ratio)

What is perceived as feminine or masculine is malleable over time and differs between cultures, however we do know that certain traits seem to be more rigidly related to each sex, furthermore gender-non confirming behaviour is often seen in individuals who often ultimately will come out of the closet or in rare instances may present with gender dysphoria. Then again quite a few will just be Tomboys or metrosexual men, and that is fine.
(Less so is the du jeur tendency to address those that blur the lines by telling them that they ought to "transition" to the other sex.)

So yes, these subcultures you describe are not surprising, as the behaviour innate from birth is indeed quite fluid between endpoints and is further shaped by what life throws at you:
the blank slate is a myth, it is partially filled in at the start (see Steven Pinkerton The Blank Slate) and life continous forward  from that introduction.
I think you would like to give Baileys The Man Who Would Be Queen a read, as he does address the gay subcultures in it to some degree ("Masc in the streets, bottom in the sheets"). 

Circling around back to the topic, anthropomorphic depictions go way back, just look at the Greeks and their mythological tales of sexual intercourse with animals and not more than once with a straightforward (heh) heterosexual dynamic. Some gay guys, with their lower threshold to admit to their kinks, conveniently quickly find similar willing partners in crime and therefore just own "the furry lifestyle" more these days. 

You will have to ask the Lesbians specifically for their Lesbos Lore and Research.


----------



## Prester John (Mar 30, 2021)

Are these the same gay furries making all that fuss about Lola Bunny's breasts?


----------



## ghost_ghost (Mar 30, 2021)

Don't Tread on Me said:


> It is astonishing how many furries are queer. And yes, I know. Furries are also into vore, scat, diaper shit, cuckoldry, and every other god-forsaken idea that man can come up with. But you would think at least a few of them would like chicks without needing to stick a dick on them. Ditto on female furries, who not only act like proud lesbians but seem to be avid man-haters.


I think desperate intra-furry fucking, gay or not, is because no-one else will.


----------

